# Was für ein Notebook?



## xXxPaschaxXx (11. März 2010)

Hey lLeute, ich weiß das passt hier nicht rein. Aber ihr müsst mir helfen!!! Möchte gern wieder WoW Spielen und würe mir gern einen neuen Laptop kaufen. Ich steh vor 2. Notebooks und weiß nicht mehr weiter. Bitte gebt mir einen Rat.

P.s : Mein Budge beträgt 800€ 

Hier meine Vorschläge:

http://www.cyberport.de/notebook/notebooks/notebook-berater/acer-aspire-7738g-904g50mn---q9000-4gb-500gb-17-hdplus-gt240m-n-bt-w7hp64.html

und

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/sony+vaio+vpc+eb1s1ebj


----------



## steven9797 (11. März 2010)

für wow brauchste doch nicht wirklich gute computer 
für wow würd ich einfach irgendeinen kaufen


----------



## xXxPaschaxXx (11. März 2010)

ja aber wenn ich mir schon einen kaufe dann will ich schon alles richitg machen.


----------



## Miralindos (11. März 2010)

Ich würde das erste nehmen. Das zweite reicht natürlich, um zu spielen, aber hohe FPS kannst du damit nicht erwarten.


----------



## Gerti (11. März 2010)

Meine Freundin hat sich ein Notebook für 500€ geholt und sie hat bei WoW keinerlei Probleme.

Wichtig ist halt, dass du ne gescheite Grafikkarte drinne hast.


----------



## gradof (11. März 2010)

Würde den ersten nehmen. Ich hab den auch und kann WoW auf höchsten Details flüssig spieln außer in dala da hab ich so 20 fps


----------



## muspelheim (11. März 2010)

Huhu ich habe mir ende letzten Jahres diesen gekauft 

http://www.notebooks...lion+dv7+2120eg

im schnitt schafft er 40-50fps bei allen grafik einstellungen auf max.( ausser in Dalaran ^^ )

Ich spiele schon einige zeit nur noch auf laptops wegen meiner arbeit ab einer graka die einer nivida 9300m entspricht

kannst du wirklich schon recht flüssig spielen allerdings musste ich die erfahrung machen das oft nicht die graka die leistungs grenze zieht beim laptop
 sondern das cpu.

Irgendwie mag er den link nicht bezeichnung bei Notebooksbilliger.de ist 

HP Pavilion dv7-2120eg


----------



## Verdrana (11. März 2010)

Ich hab mir das Samsung R522 T6500 Ahad bei Notebooksbilliger.de gekauft. Ein wirklich perfektes Teil zum Zocken und Arbeiten!


----------



## Krakauer (11. März 2010)

Samsung R580! Hab auch einen bis 800Euro lange gesucht und fand denn...

hab ihn seit 2 Wochen und muss sagen das ich erstaunt bin was fuer Grafik in Spielen wie CoD mw2 und crysis ist...


----------



## rushiflauschi (11. März 2010)

Gar keins!


----------



## schäubli (11. März 2010)

ich hab so ein teil mit 4 gb ram (hatte das bei meinem alten pc auch) 

also arbeitsspeicher ist schon wichtig aber wichtiger ist grafikkarte , kühler und cpu. z.B. ist der Kühler bei JEDEM Laptop mal sowas von an die decke zu nageln , da ist es eher wichtiger das du viel ram , cpu und ne gute graka hast.


----------



## Moktheshock (11. März 2010)

schäubli schrieb:


> ich hab so ein teil mit 4 gb ram (hatte das bei meinem alten pc auch)
> 
> also arbeitsspeicher ist schon wichtig aber wichtiger ist grafikkarte , kühler und cpu. z.B. ist der Kühler bei JEDEM Laptop mal sowas von an die decke zu nageln , da ist es eher wichtiger das du viel ram , cpu und ne gute graka hast.



genau wenn der kühler mies is na viel leistung^^ das die teile auch schön heiß werden jetzt im kalten winter^^.

nur so nebenbei ein großer elektromarkt mit zwei M hat gerade für 555 ein samsung notebook 

Intel Pentium Dual Core T4400 2x 2.2 GHz / *4096 MB Ram* / 320 GB / *nVIDIA GeForce 310M* (512mb)/ *39,62cm (15,6") HD LED* Display / 

;-) wenn nen guten verkäufer erwischst kann man auch noch was am preis machen^^


----------



## Valinar (11. März 2010)

Da ich mich mit Notebooks sehr gut auskenne(und manche hier anscheind garnicht) rate ich dir in jeder hinsicht vom ersten Notebook ab.
Der Quadcore bringt dir bei WoW schonmal garnichts und dann ist er schwächer als ein i5 430M.
Das ist ein ganz neuer Dual Core von Intel mit Hyper Threading(2 echte Kerne+2 virtuelle) und Turboboost.

Die ATI Mobility 5650 ist auch neu und einer GT 240M in der leistung deutlich überlegen.

Du wirst mit dem zweiten Notebook deutlich mehr Leistung haben als mit dem ersten.

Wenn du dir ein Notebook kaufst dann mit einem i5m oder i7m und einer ATI 5XXX Grafikkarte.
Für 800&#8364; bekommste da schon einige ordentliche Books mit i5m und einer ATI 5650 oder 5730.


----------



## Talin78 (11. März 2010)

Bei Notebooks rate ich eh immer sich son Ding vor Ort anzuschauen. Schon genug erlebt. Werte sehen Top aus usw. Verarbeitung am Gehäuse, Tastatur, Hitze-/Geräuschentwicklung aber unter aller Kanone. Von den reinen technischen Werten her würden beide gehen.


----------



## Areos (12. März 2010)

also eig empfehl ich kein dell weils zu teuer is bei desktop pcdas is selber zusammenstellen/bauen besser aber bei notebooks sind die wirklich gut verarbeitung, leistung support. darfst halt kein schwaches arbeitsteil kaufen aber ich kenn 2 freunde die haben auch nen dell und das is echt top.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

Check erstmal die Hitzeentwicklung aus, das ist eines der wichtigsten Komponenten beim Lappi, die Lüftung. Die sollte ziemlich gut sein da in einem Laptop nicht viel platz für gute Lüftersysteme ist. Acer hat laut meiner Erfahrung recht leise und sehr gute Lüftersysteme mit Kupfer-Wärmeleitrohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crawler18 (12. März 2010)

Ich würde den acer nehmen. Mag vielleicht auch eine persönliche Einstellung sein aber selbst auf meinem 5 Jahre altem acer läuft WoW noch super... zwar mit weniger addons wie mit meinem Hauptrechner, aber der hat ja schließlich auch viermal soviel RAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (12. März 2010)

Ich würde mir für das Budget kein Notebook holen, sondern einen stinknormalen PC, der mir locker 2 Jahre+ Zufriedenheit garantiert. Letzteres ist bei einem Notebook in der Preisklasse garantiert NICHT der Fall.

Ja die Antwort geht an der Frage vorbei ist aber absolut ernst gemeint. Wer sich zum spielen ein Notebook kauft, wird sich noch vor Ablauf der Garantiezeit garantiert ärgern. Und tut nich immer so als wenn ihr alle handelsreisende viel-unterwegs-Diplomaten wärt die dringend eins brauchen. Notebook zum spielen ist erstma cool und deswegen verlockend, aber oft ein Fehler. Nur für wow ? Weißt du jetzt schon was du in 6 oder 12 Monaten möchtest ?


----------



## Maerad (12. März 2010)

Mhh... Also mal prinzipiell von einem der schon einige Notebooks hatte:

Überleg dir ob du WIRKLICH eins brauchst - ab und an mal "zu Freunden zu fahren" etc. ist kein Argument. Wenn du das Ding als Student mit in die Uni nimmst isses schonmal sinnvoller. Gibt nicht dem "hey. das is cool, das nehm ich mit zur Schule" drang nach - das machste einmal und nie wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten hol dir einen stinknormalen PC - dieser ist günstiger, bietet mehr Leistung und lässt sich im Garantiefall / falls etwas kaputt sein sollte sehr schnell und billig reparieren.

Wenn bei einem Notebook etwas kaputt ist, kann das Ding schonmal 6-8 Wochen (so geschehen bei mir, ab und an war nach 2 Wochen da, aber auch schon knapp 3 Monate weggewesen) liegen zur Reparatur. Und wenn das ganze dann nicht von der Garantie gedeckt ist, wirds RICHTIG teuer. Vor allem kannst du kaum was selbst machen, da alles speziell angepasste Komponenten sind und du auf den Hersteller angewiesen bist.

Abgesehen davon ist das Spielen daran IMHO (vor allem in der Preisklasse) eher suboptimal, da die Tastatur recht weit oben liegt etc. - von der schlechten Stellung des Monitors mal ganz abgesehen.

Wenn du wirklich ein Notebook haben willst, dann solltest du dich etwas schlau machen und folgende Sachen checken:

1. Prozessor - ein Quadcore ist nice, aber wenn du für den gleichen Preis einen um einiges höher getaketen Dualcore bekommst, hol den. Btw. WoW profitiert sehr viel von einem Quadcore - habs hier ausgetestet mit nem C2D 8600, Athlon X2 5k+ und nun nem Athlon II x3 435 mit 4 freigeschalteten Kernen. Der C2D war nice, aber am besten hats mit dem Quad skaliert. Allerdings profitieren andere Spiele wieder mehr vom Dualcore weil die im gegensatz zu WoW kein / kaum Multicpu unterstützen.

2. Arbeitsspeicher - 3-4 GB, wirst aber eh nur 4 GB finden und ein 64 Bit System - dann biste auf der sicheren seite. mit 2 GB würd ich garnicht mehr anfangen.

3. Grafikkarte - MACH DICH SCHLAU! Schau dir an was die aktuellen, teuren Notebooks für Grakas drinhaben, les die Produktpaletten und Benchmarks. 512 MB Grakaram reichen bei WoW vollends, wichtiger ist, was der Chipsatz liefern kann. Bringt nix wenn du 1024 MB Speicher draufhast, aber die GPU nichtmal ne Auflösung fahren kann, wo das wichtig wird. 1280xXXX in der Preisklasse lasten selbst HL2 mit Cinematic Mod und 8x MSAA usw. mit 512 MB nicht aus ....

4. Wenn du dir ein Notebook holst, dann schau das du eins mit MATTEM Display erwischst - diese spiegelnden Dinger sind absoluter mist, schaun etwas "cooler" aus, aber damit zu arbeiten ist eine Qual.
EiN Fenster in der Nähe und du siehst um einiges schlechter.

Der Rest ist dann eigentlich egal ... wären halt die wichtigsten Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. März 2010)

steven9797 schrieb:


> für wow brauchste doch nicht wirklich gute computer
> *für wow würd ich einfach irgendeinen kaufen*



Ich bin jetzt schon länger in dem Forum. Das war mit Abstand, das dümmste was ich hier je gelesen hab.

auf notebooksbilliger.de die begriffe eingeben:


Acer Aspire 7740G-434G64Bn

Acer Aspire 5740G-436G50Bn

ASUS X72JR-TY019V

ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]

HP Pavilion dv7-3125eg

Sony VAIO VPC-EB1S1E/BJ


----------



## xXxPaschaxXx (16. März 2010)

*Vielen dank für die zahlreichen Antworten, habe mich jetzt für das Acer 7740G-434G64Bn entschieden. Das es so schwer wird wusste ich nicht, oder mach ich es mir einfach nur zu schwer? 

Für weiter Tipps von Leuten die Ahnung haben ;-) würd ich mich sehr freuen. 
*


----------



## Resch (16. März 2010)

Ja von der Hardware siehts ziemlich gut aus damit wirst du zumindest leistungstechnisch deine Freude haben. Laut Bewertungen schient die Verarbeitung bei Acer nun auch deutlich besser geworden zu sein. Ich denk mal damit kannst du nix falsch machen.


----------



## xdave78 (18. März 2010)

Ich würde eher zu dem ASUS Gamer Ed. 3.6 raten. Der hat auf jeden Fall die etwas schnellere Grafikkarte und zumindest eine USB 3.0 Schnittstelle dabei. Die HD5370 ist derzeit so ziemlich der schnellste Chip in Lappis in dem Segment. Die 0.07Ghz Takt der CPU sind zu vernachlässigen und auch die 6GB RAM die das ACER mitbringen würde. Zudem sei gesagt, das das ACER nicht nur die schwächere Grafikkarte sondern auch das höher aufgelöste Display hat. Beides zusammen ist einfach TÖDLICH für eine ordentliche Darstellung von moderner 3D Grafik in nativer Auflösung. Beim ASUS hingegen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass man dort schon ganz passabel auch einige Detaileinstellungen bei gewissen Games machen kann.


----------



## Valinar (18. März 2010)

Ich habe meiner Tochter das beschriebene Acer vor einem Monat gekauft und sie Spielt damit auch grafisch anspruchsvolle spiele.
Und der Leistungsunterschied zwischen einer ATI 5650 und ATI 5730 ist mehr als gering.
Es ist die gleiche Karte wie die ATI 5650 nur mit etwas höheren Takt.Hab die von meiner Tochter ohne probleme über das Niveau einer 5730 getaktet 
Das einzige was leistungsmässig wirklich ins gewicht fällt ist die Auflösung.
Ist aber auch geschmackssache wie man das mit der Bildschirmgröße hält.



Das mit den Takt des CPU beim Asus Gamer Ed 3.6 ist denke ich auch ein Schreibfehler.
Der i5 430m hat eigentlich immer den Standarttakt von 2,266Ghz...manche haben sogar mehr aber hab nie was davon gehört das jemand einen i4 430m unter dem Standarttakt bekommen hat.

Aber bei beiden Notebooks machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. März 2010)

Ich persönlich würde ja das von sony nehmen, wenn ich nen lappi bräuchte....


----------



## Resch (19. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde ja das von sony nehmen, wenn ich nen lappi bräuchte....



Naja dafür bezahlt man da aber auch gleich mal 40% mehr bei gleicher Leistung. Die Qualität ist zwar super, aber das kann man auch bei anderen Marken finden.


----------



## xdave78 (19. März 2010)

Das mit dem wirklich geringen Leistungsvorteil der 5730 mag sein. Ausschlaggebend ist hier aber wirklich die Bildschirmauflösung. Es sollte ausser frage stehen dass man auf dem ACER Screen erst mit einer HD48xx/58xx (bzw GTX260 aufwärts) bei nativer Auflösung aktuelle Games mit vernünftigen Qualitätseinstellungen fahren kann - bei vielen wird man sicher eher noch Abstriche machen müssen. Da brauch man auch gar nix schönreden. 

Ich selber spiele ja kein WOW mehr aber aus den Threads in den Foren entnehme ich, dass es in Raids schon sehr an den Ressourcen zehrt, warum also ein Laptop kaufen das zwar ne höhere Auflösung hat - es dann aber evtl ruckelt oder ich die Auflösung auf irgend ne grobkrümelige non-native schrauben müsste. Oder ich nehm halt eins wo grafikkarte und Screen einigermassen passen. Ob nun der Unterschied zwischen 16 und 17 Zoll so gravierend ist muss jeder mit sich ausmachen. Ein Zoll sind 2,6 cm...


----------



## Wintertraum (19. März 2010)

Also ich habe mir vor 3 Monaten den Acer Aspire 7540 gekauft. Musste zwar ein wenig an der Leistung büßen, da ich 5.1 haben wollte (i.wie haben das fast nur Lappis für 1000€+) aber das ding läuft super. Multiboxen mit 3 WoW, 1 auf Ultra (keine Kantenglättung wer braucht das schon in wow?! und auch schatten aus) die anderen auf niedrig. Läuft supi! =)

mfg


----------



## Valinar (19. März 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Das mit dem wirklich geringen Leistungsvorteil der 5730 mag sein. Ausschlaggebend ist hier aber wirklich die Bildschirmauflösung. Es sollte ausser frage stehen dass man auf dem ACER Screen erst mit einer HD48xx/58xx (bzw GTX260 aufwärts) bei nativer Auflösung aktuelle Games mit vernünftigen Qualitätseinstellungen fahren kann - bei vielen wird man sicher eher noch Abstriche machen müssen. Da brauch man auch gar nix schönreden.
> 
> Ich selber spiele ja kein WOW mehr aber aus den Threads in den Foren entnehme ich, dass es in Raids schon sehr an den Ressourcen zehrt, warum also ein Laptop kaufen das zwar ne höhere Auflösung hat - es dann aber evtl ruckelt oder ich die Auflösung auf irgend ne grobkrümelige non-native schrauben müsste. Oder ich nehm halt eins wo grafikkarte und Screen einigermassen passen. Ob nun der Unterschied zwischen 16 und 17 Zoll so gravierend ist muss jeder mit sich ausmachen. Ein Zoll sind 2,6 cm...



Wär mir neu das ich was schöngeredet hätte....
Für WoW reicht die Leistung lange bei vollen Details und voller Auslösung,auch bei Raids.
Es reicht zumindestens bei meiner Tochter.
Und da er ja speziell nach WoW gefragt hatte kann er ruhig zum 17" Bildschirm greifen.
Deshalb ist es geschmackssache ob er den 16" oder den 17" Bildschirm nimmt.


----------



## xXxPaschaxXx (25. März 2010)

Vielen dank Jungs.. Hab mich jetzt für den TJ75-JO-070GE entschieden. Denn kriegt ich bei Otto für nur 660€!! Und das ist schon ein mega schnäppchen.


----------



## xdave78 (26. März 2010)

Ja, für 660€ schon nicht schlecht.


----------

